# Which is the CURRENT best ICS Rom?



## anamoly1111

Intro: I'm yet another noob! running 2.3.4 -.621 on droid 2 (i just got it, and yes, i know its a bit outdated)

Can someone help please? ...there are SO MANY pages of posts to look through to try to find the best ICS rom for this device (123 pages for CM9 alone!)! And i have already read like a hundred pages of posts from the various threads, i'm serious, i have read like 5 hours worth! -lol XD

Here's my question: Which one of these has the most original features working/least bugs?

CyanogenMod9 vs AOKP vs LiquidICS vs MIUI vs Any other? OR should i stick with the latest CM7 (Nis 7-19-2012 build)??

It seems like all 4 have been officially abandoned by the developers... But, unofficial updates exist here and there throughout some of the threads. Some are not listed on the OP...and some of the OP's links are dead...then there are nightly and nightlies builds..OMG! I am having a tough time wading through all of these threads to find the best rom!

If someone could *please provide a download link or thread/page number to the most recent/stable build *I would be very appreciative!!

I am on 2.3.4 .621 currently. I would rather not SBF, because my phone is flashed to a 3rd party carrier (Mobi PCS). I would gladly welcome any additional tips so that I do not revert to settings for Verizon for data/sms/calls.

Last question...how do I access the Nandroid I made for restore purposes (from a different rom), just in case I have issues with the rom?

Sorry for the long post...THANKS for your time developers and active users!! And again..working link PLEASE.


----------



## ambrown

I'm also curious what ROM would be best. I've been looking for a stock 4.0+ ROM for the Droid 2 but haven't had much luck. I'm thinking of trying AOKP but if anyone thinks there's a better ICS or JB ROM then I'd be interested to check it out!

This will be my first custom ROM so something with simple (or at least detailed) steps would be nice.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubbsy

Our phone never had 4.0.x stock so you won't find a stock one.

I've tried them all. I like which ever one I am on currently best. Out of the box without tweaking further if say cm9 is the best.

For no issues at all I'd suggest not running ICS and install cm7.2.

For instructions on how to install read around. Every release thread has instructions.

Sent from my LiquiKanged r2d2


----------



## themib

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]cm7.2, is the most stable use [/background][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]droid2-cm7-gb-20120611-[/background][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]spitemare-.621.zip[/background][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)] [/background][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)](with 601 kernel check removed)[/background]
[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)] when installing a [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]CyanogenMod (CM) rom, you need to install Gaaps[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]for cm7 use [/background]gapps-gb-20110828-signed.zip
for cm9 use gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip

LiquidICS V1.5 is pretty good, use link in post 5

read [HOW TO] Install/Use Droid 2 Bootstrap


----------



## ambrown

Ah sweet! Thanks for the info and the links! I really want to go with ICS since I might as well stay with the GB I have now and see no point in making a lateral move. But I am looking for a semi-stable build. Most ICS ROMs I've found for the D2 have chrome, flash, camera, or other issues. So its either wait or try it out anyway.

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## Tommino

most recently updated with hw acceleration -> CM9

imho, on my experience (GSM), I prefer AOKP, even without hw acceleration: best battery and data performances


----------



## Dubbsy

I like AOKP a lot too. In general, not neccesarily just device specific. My next phone will probably be running some version of AOKP eventually also.


----------



## ambrown

Tommino said:


> most recently updated with hw acceleration -> CM9
> 
> imho, on my experience (GSM), I prefer AOKP, even without hw acceleration: best battery and data performances


I think AOKP has hardware acceleration. At least I found an option for it in the settings. I downloaded yesterday and it seems to work good. Backlight on the keyboard and menu keys doesn't light up, and a few other things don't work but it feels smooth and fairly stable otherwise.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xwsxlogan

anamoly1111 said:


> Intro: I'm yet another noob! running 2.3.4 -.621 on droid 2 (i just got it, and yes, i know its a bit outdated)
> 
> Can someone help please? ...there are SO MANY pages of posts to look through to try to find the best ICS rom for this device (123 pages for CM9 alone!)! And i have already read like a hundred pages of posts from the various threads, i'm serious, i have read like 5 hours worth! -lol XD
> 
> Here's my question: Which one of these has the most original features working/least bugs?
> 
> CyanogenMod9 vs AOKP vs LiquidICS vs MIUI vs Any other? OR should i stick with the latest CM7 (Nis 7-19-2012 build)??
> 
> It seems like all 4 have been officially abandoned by the developers... But, unofficial updates exist here and there throughout some of the threads. Some are not listed on the OP...and some of the OP's links are dead...then there are nightly and nightlies builds..OMG! I am having a tough time wading through all of these threads to find the best rom!
> 
> If someone could *please provide a download link or thread/page number to the most recent/stable build *I would be very appreciative!!
> 
> I am on 2.3.4 .621 currently. I would rather not SBF, because my phone is flashed to a 3rd party carrier (Mobi PCS). I would gladly welcome any additional tips so that I do not revert to settings for Verizon for data/sms/calls.
> 
> Last question...how do I access the Nandroid I made for restore purposes (from a different rom), just in case I have issues with the rom?
> 
> Sorry for the long post...THANKS for your time developers and active users!! And again..working link PLEASE.


I've been using the CM9 build. Despite all the "bugs" reported for it, I am pretty sure there are workarounds for just about every one of them. It has been my favorite so far of all of them, but development has pretty much stopped for it.

If you have any other questions about it, things that work/don't work, you can let me know. (I'm not sure about the Verizon settings that you asked about though).


----------



## MikeDrawback

I have been really happy with CM9 on Droid2 Global. Once every few days the Wifi stops working and I have to reboot, and I can't get PPTP VPN to work at all, but otherwise it is 100% usable on a daily basis. I was even able to flash Google Now with working voice search.

Now I'm using boot manager to switch between CM9 and CM7.2 for when I need to connect to a VPN.


----------



## anamoly1111

themib, aka sd_shadow...LOL...you are on every last android forum helping people! Thanks bro! I flashed CM7.2 7/19 by using the .621 kernel check removal  I must say, I am VERY HAPPY with it! ...i have come a long ways since asking you about rooting my phone on XDA forum...haha.

I gotta say, I like MikeDrawback's approach...I think I will try CM9 and LiquidICS V1.5 both...Boot manager sounds sweet! ...looks like I need to research it a bit more..but it looks like an awesome app! Hopefully I will figure out how to use it properly and not have to SBF like some people on the forums I just read... Speaking of those forums, wow, LOTS of outdated posts there too..guess that's what I get for using a multi-year old phone









I guess I will go reading through the threads to find the latest download links for CM9 and Liquid...do they both require the "white list" for hardware acceleration to work? And, can someone confirm AOKP hardware acceleration..or should I go searching through the thread?

Thanks for the replies and input everyone!


----------



## Tommino

ambrown said:


> I think AOKP has hardware acceleration. At least I found an option for it in the settings. I downloaded yesterday and it seems to work good. Backlight on the keyboard and menu keys doesn't light up, and a few other things don't work but it feels smooth and fairly stable otherwise.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


Which setting exactly? D2G version does not include HW acceleration


----------



## Dubbsy

he means in dev options it has force 2d hardware accel. That isnt full hwa. Not even close. To fully enable hwa its not hard. A couple files and some build.prop changes. Takes you from like 700 3d score to 1100 3d score in benchmarks. Some battery savings from the cpu not having to do everything. Also heavier progrqams seem to not lag as much. Is all relative though.

I dont remember all the files and changes off the top of my head though. Probably easiest for someone to DL a full hwa and non hwa and compare the files.


----------



## enigmawutashi

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]..just wonder if I could install cm7.2 if I had .629 rooted?
since 2 week i've been using aokp b39, a must say it is very good(close to stable  )[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]but if I can get cm 7.2 to work i would give it a try.
Romming a rt .629 was a nightmare so If someone can answear ...[/background]I would appreciate it, (dont wanna: bootloup,sbfing,root cd, ota rootkeeper...bootstrapp.........was a real pain in the @ss)


----------



## x13thangelx

If your still wondering, yes you can.


----------



## b0tm1nd

Hello.
I'm so happy I have finally gotten an android! And it's and r2-d2.

I have recently installed ROM *[background=transparent]CM9-D2-01032013.zip[/background][background=transparent]-by [/background][background=transparent]oxavelar[/background]* as it was linked in sd_shadow's [Collection] of Links and also suggested in some recent thread similar to this one.

I am a developer and very eager to start developing under Android. But don't know yet which ROM to start experimenting with.
With this one I have too many critical problems already:

- USB tethering does not work due to rndis missing driver
- Music player crashes constantly after about 1-2 hours of playback
- Video/photo camera works in "upside down" mode in preview

And it looks like all of these critical for me problems are also persistent in the original CM9-D2-08192012.

Any comments on other ROMs (preferable ICS or newer) regarding these issues and other are very welcomed!

Eugene


----------



## nanerasingh

cuurently best rom is aokp 2.5 by dubbsy. everything is working except built in wi fi thetring


----------



## Dubbsy

b0tm1nd said:


> Hello.
> I'm so happy I have finally gotten an android! And it's and r2-d2.
> 
> I have recently installed ROM *[background=transparent]CM9-D2-01032013.zip[/background][background=transparent]-by [/background][background=transparent]oxavelar[/background]* as it was linked in sd_shadow's [Collection] of Links and also suggested in some recent thread similar to this one.
> 
> I am a developer and very eager to start developing under Android. But don't know yet which ROM to start experimenting with.
> With this one I have too many critical problems already:
> 
> - USB tethering does not work due to rndis missing driver
> - Music player crashes constantly after about 1-2 hours of playback
> - Video/photo camera works in "upside down" mode in preview
> 
> And it looks like all of these critical for me problems are also persistent in the original CM9-D2-08192012.
> 
> Any comments on other ROMs (preferable ICS or newer) regarding these issues and other are very welcomed!
> 
> Eugene


What have you developed in the past?


----------

